# Left tracker for trade up before Tracker Retention Products became available



## sbd (1 Nov 2014)

In December 2013 we bought a new house.  We used the AIB Negative Equity mortgage to trade up as we had bought our previous house in 2006 and had about 90K negative equity associated with it.  Of course, this meant we had to move from our AIB tracker mortgage that we had on our previous property to a standard variable rate mortgage.  At the time of purchase, there had been discussion in the media about possible Tracker Retention / Portability mortgages.   I spoke to the bank at the time and asked whether they knew if anything was on the horizon and if so, whether it might have made sense for me to wait a month or two.  AIB confirmed that although there had been discussion they were not offering it at the time.  Since then I see that they are offering a Tracker Retention product.

I’d be interested if anyone knows whether I have any options in this regard.  My guess is no given I moved before this product was available but would appreciate if anyone has any insight into this type of scenario – particularly as I had been querying whether such a product was due in the future at the time of purchase.

Regards


----------



## peteb (1 Nov 2014)

Your guess is correct.  The product wasnt available.  You had no other option of it.  And you made the decisionn


----------



## Brendan Burgess (1 Nov 2014)

peteb said:


> your guess is correct.  The product wasnt available.  You had no other option of it.  And you made the decisionn



+1


----------

